# Best launcher for AOSP roms?



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## earaiden (Jun 25, 2011)

ADW EX
Go Launcher EX
LauncherPro
Those are the ones I've used lately on my Thunderbolt with the CM rom loaded. All of them runs pretty good on the OS.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Ive used all these lol, im wondering if theres more


----------



## Jnehama (Jun 9, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> Ive used all these lol, im wondering if theres more


There are dozens. If you like a minimalist approach Zeam launcher, Open home, Regina launcher is a free 3 D style launcher. These are just a few. Check them out in the market.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bmcclure937 (Jun 16, 2011)

I personally prefer Launcher Pro. I have also used Go Launcher and ADW. It all boils down to personal preference.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

I have ADW EX and launcher pro, they're pretty good. I tried Regina and it was alright

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

There is also SBH Shell. It's expensive but has lots of glamor to it. But it's not for everybody.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

I used to love launcherPro. I switched to ADW EX one day to just try it out and I loved it!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I always loved LauncherPro until I loaded CM7 on my Inspire. I got so used to ADW that I eventually just purchased ADW EX on the TBolt and have been rocking it ever since.


----------



## explamphibian (Jun 7, 2011)

ADW EX with the new theme from WhiteBlazer00 Blazing Chrome, works very well.


----------



## avlfive (Jun 6, 2011)

Imo, adw ex.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

avlfive said:


> Imo, adw ex.


I'm using this with the Synergy theme. You guys should check it out


----------



## cloud36426 (Jun 10, 2011)

ADW EX is what I find myself always going back to.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

cloud36426 said:


> ADW EX is what I find myself always going back to.


Lol same here man

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

hahah. im using plain O gingerbread launcher.


----------



## boristhebladexx (Jun 16, 2011)

try helauncher

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## sparta31 (Jun 6, 2011)

Adw Launcher EX all day soo much you can do with that launcer.


----------



## marsha12151 (Jun 13, 2011)

Have to say Launcher Pro has been the best for me. I use it with Folder Organizer and end up with a very clean look. Goes with the very clean CM7 I run.


----------



## Spencer_Moore (Jun 7, 2011)

I really like GO Launcher Ex with the classic theme. Feels very clean and smooth so far. I liked ADW on my OG droid but it FC'ed a lot. All personal preference I suppose!


----------



## explamphibian (Jun 7, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> There is also SBH Shell. It's expensive but has lots of glamor to it. But it's not for everybody.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


 I think you mean SPB Shell


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

explamphibian said:


> I think you mean SPB Shell


Um, yes. Yes I do.


----------



## WormDoes (Jun 27, 2011)

LP+ by far


----------



## Sassyontech (Jun 16, 2011)

I alternate between SPB shell and launcher pro+. If you like cm7's aesthetic, you'll probably not like SPB shell.

SPB is flashy/pretty. It flies on cm7, it has up to 16 screens, and really makes 4x4 widgets work. On the downside, no scrollable widget support and launcher pro has a much more configurable app drawer.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

Also on the downside, it's FIFTEEN @#$% DOLLARS.


----------



## SUB-dawg (Jul 14, 2011)

try out Launcher from Android 2.3 in the market, it mimics the stock gingerbread launcher and is really smooth.


----------



## TheTyler0013 (Jun 27, 2011)

ADW EX is my favorite at the moment. seems like its the one out there with the most Customization so far.


----------



## andr0id23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Ive used, and liked, both ADW and LP, but I seem to prefer adw ex. Running it on 4 phones at the moment. Runs great on all of them.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassyontech (Jun 16, 2011)

"SomeGuyDude said:


> Also on the downside, it's FIFTEEN @#$% DOLLARS.


Ya and IT'S A 500 DOLLAR PHONE.


----------



## ksample8686 (Jun 9, 2011)

I've been using golauncher its really quick and I've not a single problem yet...my favorite launcher by far


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

Sassyontech said:


> Ya and IT'S A 500 DOLLAR PHONE.


$250 with upgrade, and it's a PHONE. I'm not spending fifteen bucks on an app. No way. It would have to physically reach out of the phone and pleasure me.


----------



## Veridor (Jun 10, 2011)

"SomeGuyDude said:


> $250 with upgrade, and it's a PHONE. I'm not spending fifteen bucks on an app. No way. It would have to physically reach out of the phone and pleasure me.


ROFL @ last sentence


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm using LP+. I've almost always come back to it when using AOSP. I do think ADW EX is nice, as is GO, but I'm too dependent on/obsessed with LP+'s customizable Widgets.


----------



## applcobbler (Jul 11, 2011)

I use Zeam because of the ease of use and not nearly as much fiddling with menus and settings. ADW and Launcherpro are too bloated for my tastes.


----------



## Veridor (Jun 10, 2011)

"applcobbler said:


> I use Zeam because of the ease of use and not nearly as much fiddling with menus and settings. ADW and Launcherpro are too bloated for my tastes.


How does it compare to them in terms of smooth scrolling and performance?


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

Sassyontech said:


> Ya and IT'S A 500 DOLLAR PHONE.


660 and some change you forgot taxes ;P


----------



## determinato (Jun 15, 2011)

I've been a ADW/ADWEX fan for a long time.


----------



## Sassyontech (Jun 16, 2011)

"SomeGuyDude said:


> $250 with upgrade, and it's a PHONE. I'm not spending fifteen bucks on an app. No way. It would have to physically reach out of the phone and pleasure me.


My point is the same. You'll pay 250 and a contract that costs you hundreds of dollars during the length of it, but 15 dollars for an app is somehow asinine?



"SomeGuyDude said:


> It would have to physically reach out of the phone and pleasure me.


 My phone already does that. Put it on vibrate, put it in your pants, and call yourself..... It's free. 

Tossed from my Tunabowl


----------



## stopthebus (Jul 16, 2011)

"My phone already does that. Put it on vibrate, put it in your pants, and call yourself..... It's free. 

Tossed from my Tunabow"

I like to know how you would do that...call yourself while your phone is in your pants.

edit: On second thought, I don't want to know.

Launcher 7 on my Inc (MIUI), TB is just good old Sense 3.0 from BAMF.


----------



## mfk dgaf (Jun 9, 2011)

From my experience I think ADW EX is better than Launch Pro. With Launcher Pro it seems like it lags alot especially when I restart my phone. I'm having to unlock the phone several times for it to work properly again. 
With ADW EX the only downside I have with it is that you can't lock the apps in the dock (like you can in Launcher Pro) with out locking the entire desktop. 
I think ADW EX runs smoother than Launcher Pro.


----------



## satseaker (Jul 13, 2011)

well tried all three of the big ones, launche,adw and go, go gives the most customizing,adw gives you ease of use and launcher gives ya good mix

sent thru my mister coffee mini


----------



## litso (Jun 7, 2011)

I've just been stuck on ADW so long its hard for me to go to anything else. I have LP+, but it just didn't feel as organic as ADW to me. Feels more... mechanical and rigid to me in swiping and whatnot. Not that that's a bad thing, I just like the way ADW feels better.


----------



## DrkDroid (Jun 22, 2011)

I have only used LP, adw, and go....my preference is go launcher for 2 reasons.... The tabs at the top of the app drawer, and you can uninstall any 3rd party app by long pressing it and hitting the red x

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## WBMc36 (Jul 12, 2011)

Launcher Pro Plus for me. CM7 comes with adw and i have played around with it for awhile, but i love that you can skin the widgets with LPP even thought the calendar is the only one i use. That is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## SolZer (Jul 19, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> Anyone?


LauncherPro is my favorite


----------



## rafaelvelasquez2 (Jul 19, 2011)

I used them all. LPP is cool cause of the skinable widgets, Go Launcher has it's little widgets that are ok and a cool theme store. But ADW has the most themes and icon packs. I'm using ADW now with a sweet HD icon theme. I recommend ADW Launcer EX.


----------



## mcmillanje (Jun 6, 2011)

I love adw ex


----------



## WBMc36 (Jul 12, 2011)

I have to chime in again to let anyone know that might not. The icon packs for adw also work on LPP. LPP is one of my all time favorite apps. Well worth it to buy it.


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

litso said:


> I've just been stuck on ADW so long its hard for me to go to anything else. I have LP+, but it just didn't feel as organic as ADW to me. Feels more... mechanical and rigid to me in swiping and whatnot. Not that that's a bad thing, I just like the way ADW feels better.


Yeah, same here. I have both LPP and ADW Ex and I try to use LPP every update and always fall back to
ADW. I think I feel the same way about each as you do.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## zerf (Jul 17, 2011)

jcthemes said:


> I have only used LP, adw, and go....my preference is go launcher for 2 reasons.... The tabs at the top of the app drawer, and you can uninstall any 3rd party app by long pressing it and hitting the red x
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


You can also do this in ADW by long holding an icon and then drag it to the trash and hold for a few seconds to uninstall or if its already on one of your home screens just long hold and then select app info and select uninstall from there.


----------



## gwwjpd (Jul 18, 2011)

I didn't see anyone mention the one I love to use, Sweeter Home.
If you're really into total customization, and have tons of free time, try it out. It's not in the market. Get it from their website.

http://www.sweeterhome.com/

When you get it installed, tap menu, then Themes. Let it d/l the list and try one out, then you can decide if you want to edit that theme, or start from a blank screen.


----------



## ProgHouse (Jun 13, 2011)

I flip between GoLauncherEX and LPP, Go has impressed me as of late. It runs smoothly has some nifty shortcuts and is updated often. I was die hard LPP but it hasn't been updated in a while. I never really cared for ADW...

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Pupalei (Jul 25, 2011)

applcobbler said:


> I use Zeam because of the ease of use and not nearly as much fiddling with menus and settings. ADW and Launcherpro are too bloated for my tastes.


+1. I run Zeam on my phone and my nook color. Fast and simple. I love the action bindings. I love using Simi folder shortcuts on the dock. Perfect.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## lambda (Jul 25, 2011)

I've used adw since it first came out, so now running adw ex.

Sent from my NookColor


----------



## Nrfitchett4 (Jul 18, 2011)

Playing with adw ex right now on droidtheory's latest senseless rom based on the new gb leaked.


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

Does anyone get a LauncherPro Force Close every time they reboot CM? When the phone comes up after a reboot, LauncherPro freezes and I can't use the phone until it let's me Force Close.


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Where do u have stored at? In lpp settings what are r your memory settings


skinien said:


> Does anyone get a LauncherPro Force Close every time they reboot CM? When the phone comes up after a reboot, LauncherPro freezes and I can't use the phone until it let's me Force Close.


Sent from Tapatalk using Droid BionicX!


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

moosc said:


> Where do u have stored at? In lpp settings what are r your memory settings
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk using Droid BionicX!


I recently moved it to /system/app and that didn't fix the issue. I haven't changed any of the default memory settings:

Memory usage preset: default (nothing checked)
Use homescreen caches: YES
Homescreen cache type: Normal
Build cahces as needded: YES
Clear caches on exit: NO
Prevent force-closes: YES


----------



## zeropants (Jul 23, 2011)

I've been using GoLauncher recently, but I haven't tried Zeam yet so I might give that a go.


----------



## mmtoman (Jun 25, 2011)

Definitely launcher pro plus. I love all of the Widgets there are with it. The people widget is amazing. Two clicks to call. Two clicks to text. Its amazing.

I want to use others but those Widgets will probably keep me with it for a loooong time!


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

SomeGuyDude said:


> $250 with upgrade, and it's a PHONE. I'm not spending fifteen bucks on an app. No way. It would have to physically reach out of the phone and pleasure me.


You use mobilism.org don't you.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## mrchu001 (Jul 23, 2011)

i was a die hard LPP fan for the longest time until i actually tried ADW EX. now thats all i use!


----------

